# Oil tank removal



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Parents had there underground oil tank removed, tests showed potential leaking...and boy did it 

The complany sent the cutest little machine out to pull the tank...didnt have the balls.




























They ended up cutting it in half to get it out.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup, cutting it in half will definitly make it leak what might be left in it. That machine is a monster too, might be a litle overkill. :w00t:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> Yup, cutting it in half will definitly make it leak what might be left in it. That machine is a monster too, might be a litle overkill. :w00t:


with the size of the holes in the tank it didnt make a difference, and the tank was cleaned before the bottom was cut.

They sent a full size equipment trailer for the little guy, they had to make a plywood ramp bc the trailer ramps wouldnt go close enough together.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That little excavator ain't big enough to pick my nose, let alone pick up that fuel tank. What were they thinking? :no:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Apparently they were told the tank was shallow and much smaller.


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

At least the boys had a good time!


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

That tank couldn't have been empty if they couldn't lift it out...I've taken a couple of them out with a com-along...Tanks don't weigh all that much....


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Trust me it was empty....They couldnt lift it bc the machines arm could not dig deep enough around the parameter of the tank.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Better off using a shovel.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> Better off using a shovel.


Really. Instead of a mini do they call that class of excavator pocket?


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Maybe when it grows up it can be a mini excavator....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

does your mommy know you have your tonka toys outta the sandbox?


----------

